# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  *حاصل 3 سال فعالیت رایگان_بزرگترین بانک سوال جواب*

## afshar

*
**"حاصل 3 سال فعالیت رایگان برای کنکوری ها، ایجاد بزرگترین بانک سوال جواب مشاوره کنکور"*


*آرشیو 11 بسته ای سوالات شما کنکوریها  در سال های 90 تا 93 از استاد افشار ، گنجینه ای ارزشمند برای تکمیل  اطلاعات شخصی و عمومی شما در رابطه با مسایل پیش رو کنکور می باشد .**همچنین  بازخوردهای خیره کننده و حیرت انگیز دانش آموزان و فارغ التحصیلان کنکوری  از همایش ها استاد افشار که بصورت رایگان در این سایت برای استفاده شما  فراهم شده است ، برگ زرینی دیگر در جهت اعتدال عدالت آموزشی و سهم کوچک ما  در این مسیر طولانی است*

*
استاد  افشار از طریق تالارهای گفتمان ،قسمت نظرات  سایت و ایمیل ها و ..تنها مشاور کنکوری هستند که به تنهایی بیش از 22 هزار پرسش شما داوطلبان عزیز را پاسخ  دادند که در حال حاضر با توجه به بررسی های پژوهشی استاد افشار و مشاوران  دیگر ، 11 بسته از آنها در قالب فایل های پی دی اف قابل دریافت برای شما می  باشد و بقیه در ماه های آینده منتشر می شود ؛*
*
*
* 1** 2 3 4 5 6  
*

*    7* *
**بسته سوال_جواب مشترک کنکوریها از استاد افشار .سال 93مهر و آبان* *9*
*بسته هشتم سوالات سایت (آرشیو کامل تابستان93)* *8*

*11("جدیدترین")*
*بسته دهم بانک سوالات آذر:* *10*

----------


## SonaMi

یعنی خوشم میاد با اینکه روز تعطیل و آف شماست ولی بازم سرصبح سرخیز و پرانرژی به فکر بچه ها هستید ! واقعا دست مریزاد استاد  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## afshar

قربان شما 
 بچه ها میرن آزمون سر من خلوت تر هست و بجز کلی سوال که در سایت خودم جواب میدم ، یک سری هم به اینجا میزنم 

برای تک تک تون بهترین ها آرزو می کنم

فراهم شدن این همه سوال جواب و ابراز لطف بچه ها به کلاس هایی که رایگان در اینترنت گذاشتم ، سال ها طول کشیده
امیدوارم که پاسخ ها سوالات به درد اهلش بخوره 
 چون هیچ کدوم با جهت گیری خاصی به شخص یا موسسه ای نیست

----------


## mohamadj07

> قربان شما 
>  بچه ها میرن آزمون سر من خلوت تر هست و بجز کلی سوال که در سایت خودم جواب میدم ، یک سری هم به اینجا میزنم 
> 
> برای تک تک تون بهترین ها آرزو می کنم
> 
> فراهم شدن این همه سوال جواب و ابراز لطف بچه ها به کلاس هایی که رایگان در اینترنت گذاشتم ، سال ها طول کشیده
> امیدوارم که پاسخ ها سوالات به درد اهلش بخوره 
>  چون هیچ کدوم با جهت گیری خاصی به شخص یا موسسه ای نیست


استاد خیلی خیلی ممنون از تک تک زحماتتون مخصوصااااااااااا کارگاه های صوتی....خیلی عالی هستن...
ضمنا فک کنم دیگه اکثرا این موسسات رو شناختن!! دیگه تقریبا همگی میدونن کارشون چجوریه!!
راستی استاد اینو میخواستم بهتون بگم... قبلا از بعضی اساتید میدیدیم میومدن برای حل یه مسئله از روش مهندسی معکوس استفاده میکردن، بعد ما میشنیدم که این روش جالب نیست...یعنی فقط برای بعضی تستای اون مدلی جواب میده و با عوض کردن یه مقدار از مسئله کلا نمیشه از اون روش استفاده کرد....منتهی الان دیگه میبینیم رسما میاد با افتخار میگه من از مهندسی معکوس تست ها استفاده کردم و نکات تمام تستها رو براتون در اوردم!! میخواستم ببینم نظر شما در این مورد چیه؟ و اینکه ایا این روش مهندسی معکوس طبق اون چیزی ک من شنیدم و عرض کردم خدمتتون، قابل استفاده هست یا نه؟
ممنون

----------


## afshar

خدایا ممنونم که بهم فرصت دادی تا خودم آینده ام بسازم ،

اینکه  منو آفریدی و اجازه دادی تا خودم نشون بدم و به دنیا اثبات کنم ؛ اینکه  بهم لطف کردی و فرصت دوباره نو شدن دادی و از همه مهمتر اینکه به من این  موقعیت دادی تا بتونم با دست های خودم سرنوشتی درخشان برای خودم رقم بزنم
خوشحالم که من خدایی دارم که مالک تمام دنیاست


اما ....


خدا قول نداده آسمون همیشه آبی باشه 
 خدا قول نداده آسمون همیشه آبی باشه و باغ ها پوشیده از گل .
 قول نداده زندگی همیشه به کامت باشه .
 خدا روزهای بی غصه و شادی های بدون غم و سلامت بدون درد رو هم قول نداده .
 خدا ساحل بی طوفان، آفتاب بی بارون و خنده های همیشگی رو قول نداده ..
 خدا قول نداده که تو رنج و وسوسه و اندوه رو تجربه نکنی .
 خدا جاده های آسون و هموار، سفرهای بی معطلی رو قول نداده .
 قول نداده کوه ها بدون صخره باشن و شیب نداشته باشن . رود خونه ها گل آلود و عمیق نباشن .




 _ولی خدا رسیدن یه روز خوب رو قول داده .خدا روزی روزانه ، استراحت بعد از  هر کار سخت و کمک تو کارها و عشق جاودان رو قول داده . عجب روزی می شه اون  روز .پس ناملایمات زندگی رو شکر بگو و فقط از خودش کمک بگیر که او جاودانه  است و بس.  ناامیدی مثل جاده ای پر دست اندازه که از سرعت کم می کنه اما  همین دست اندازا نوید یه جاده صاف و وسیع رو بهت می ده.  زیاد تو دست  اندازا نمون. وقتی حس کردی به اون چیزی که می خواستی نرسیدی خدا رو شکر کن   چون اون می خواد تو یه زمان مناسب تر غافلگیرت کنه و یه چیزی فراتر از  خواسته الانت بهت بده.  یادت باشه تو نمی تونی کسی رو به زور عاشق خودت کنی  .  پس تنها کاری که می تونی بکنی اینه که شخصی دوست داشتنی باشی و در نظر  مردم باارزش و شریف جلوه کنی.

_
_ممنون از اینکه وقتی لب پرنگاه سقوط بودم با یک گوشمالی مختصر بهم تلنگر زدی و منو دوباره تو خط مستقیم آوردی_ _خدایا منو ببخش اگر به فکر رضای همه چیز بودم ، اما به فکر رضای تو که همه هستی ، نبودم__خدایا منو ببخش اگر وقت هایی یادم میره که تو خدایی و من بنده__

__

به علاوه خدا بودن ، یعنی منهای همه مشکلات_
_
_
_
_
_پس هرکجا لرزیدی_
_از سفر ترسیدی_
_فقط آهسته بگو " من خدا را دارم "_
_
_
_شاید قرار بود اشتباهات و اشکالات آزمونآزمایشی و یا این افت چند وقت اخیرت پوشیده و مبهم باقی بمونه و تا روز کنکور ازشون غافل باشی__پس میشه از این طرف به ماجرا نگاه کرد و خدا رو شاکر بود و هرچی زودتر برای بهتر شدن شرایط در فرصت باقی مانده تا کنکور تلاش کرد_
_می دونم خیلی هاتون ارتباط خوبی با بحث ها اجتماعی_کنکوری برقرار می کنین__دیگه  بالاخره یک پام منم در دانشگاه هست و از فضای دانشگاه و کرسی ها آزاد  اندیشی و ... باید برای شما ی ذره بحث اجتماعی و سیاسی سوغاتی بیاریم ._
_
_
_دانلود صوت کارگاه حرف هایی از دل داستان 


__لینک اصلی__لینک کمکی


__برای سهولت در دانلود فایل صوتی مشاوره استاد افشار از این به بعد فایل ها با حجم کمی ضبط میشه_

----------


## soghrat

سلام استادکیمیا هستم خیلی ممنون خیلیییییی

----------


## afshar

*کارگاه جدید مشاوره تحصیلی استاد علیرضا افشار _ 27 بهمن
*



فارغ  التحصیلی که از بی ارادگی ها می ناله باید بدونه تا وقی که خودش متعهد  نکنه صبح زود از خواب بیدار بشه و برعکس یک دانش آموز که ساعت کاری مدرسه  براش چهارچوب هست ، به خودش فرجه بده و شروع مطالعه یک روز خوب به تعویق  بندازه و خیلی زود به خودش بدهکار بشه و عقب بیفته ،، چیزی براش درست نمیشه  . 
 بالعکس باید حس کنه رباینده های زمان در  کمینه و هرلحظه خودش چک کنه و مراقب باشه تا به کوچکترین انحرافی هرچه سریع  تر پاسخ مطمئن و محکم بده .


دانش  آموزی که این موقع ها سال مثل مجسمه فقط در کلاس ها آموزشی و کنکور حاضر  میشه و فقط دفتر سیاه میکنه و چیزی از کلاس یاد نمیگیره و چون جا مانده از  تدریس مجبوره برگرده خونه و از صفر بخوانه تا براش مطالب جا بیفته هم داره ی  جور دیگه ای وقت تلف می کنه و اگر همین جوری پیش بره مسلما وقت داره می  کشه و باید هرچه سریع تر خودش برسونه به سرفصل ها کلاس .


کنکوری هم که الان وضعیت خوبی داره و از خودش در مجموع راضی هست هم باید بدونه که اگر فیتیله پایین بکشه ، *جماعت ترمز بریده*  ای هستن که چیزی برای از دست دادن ندارن، آمپرشون رسیده به آخر و تخت گاز  مثل زامبی ها و به سرعت دارن میان جلو که به او میرسن و حتی دیده شده تا  بعد از عید جلو هم بزنن ؛ پس باید با نهایت ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست ها بره  جلو و تا رسیدن به قله به تپه های کوچیک بسنده نکنه و رو زمین خدا خیلی با  غرور راه نره ....







*در این جلسه به سوالات مهمی پاسخ مفصل دادم که برخی از آنها بدین شرح است :* 


*_*شرکت در اردوهای نوروزی ؟؟ !! (فرصت ها و تهدیدها)
*_* تغییر سیستم به دلیل ناکارآمدی (کتاب تست،مدرس،مشاور،آزمون و ...)
*_* عقب افتادگی جزیی و کلی از برنامه کنکور آزمایشی و کلاس حضوری
*_* حمایت از کلاس ها حضوری
*_* دلایل افت انگیزش و راهکار برگشتن به روزهای خوب گذشته


*لینک اصلی* *
**

**لینک کمکی*

----------


## Dayi javad

> *کارگاه جدید مشاوره تحصیلی استاد علیرضا افشار _ 27 بهمن
> *
> 
> 
> 
> فارغ  التحصیلی که از بی ارادگی ها می ناله باید بدونه تا وقی که خودش متعهد  نکنه صبح زود از خواب بیدار بشه و برعکس یک دانش آموز که ساعت کاری مدرسه  براش چهارچوب هست ، به خودش فرجه بده و شروع مطالعه یک روز خوب به تعویق  بندازه و خیلی زود به خودش بدهکار بشه و عقب بیفته ،، چیزی براش درست نمیشه  . 
>  بالعکس باید حس کنه رباینده های زمان در  کمینه و هرلحظه خودش چک کنه و مراقب باشه تا به کوچکترین انحرافی هرچه سریع  تر پاسخ مطمئن و محکم بده .
> 
> 
> ...



استاد چرا مفتی دارین زحمت میکشین واس ما قدر ناشناسا !!

کم تر کسی هست ک چیزایی ک تو جلسات خصوصی و همایشا میگه رو باز بیاد واس عموم بچه ها رایگان بزاره !! البته من ک تو اینترنت کسی دیگ ای رو ندیدم ک این کارو بکن

----------


## mohamadj07

> استاد چرا مفتی دارین زحمت میکشین واس ما قدر ناشناسا !!
> 
> کم تر کسی هست ک چیزایی ک تو جلسات خصوصی و همایشا میگه رو باز بیاد واس عموم بچه ها رایگان بزاره !! البته من ک تو اینترنت کسی دیگ ای رو ندیدم ک این کارو بکن


حالا یک نفرم که داره اینکار رو میکنه شما بیا مانع شو  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dayi javad

> حالا یک نفرم که داره اینکار رو میکنه شما بیا مانع شو


نه والا !!
خیلیا هستن ک دم از عدالت و دوستی و میزنن اما واس ی پیامک ک بهشون میدی میگن باید وقت قبلی بگیری و ... !!
ولی من خودم هر وقت به استاد افشار اس دادم و سوالی داشتم تقریبا بیشتر وقتا جواب دادن !!

----------


## JoKeR

دکتر افشار بعیده والا..... اینا ارززشون بیشتر از رایگانه.
نکن این کارو عزیز من..... اینارو دونه ای 100 ... 120 تا بده ....
اینایی که اینجان همشون میلیاردرن..

:yahoo (4):

----------


## mohamadj07

> نه والا !!
> خیلیا هستن ک دم از عدالت و دوستی و میزنن اما واس ی پیامک ک بهشون میدی میگن باید وقت قبلی بگیری و ... !!
> ولی من خودم هر وقت به استاد افشار اس دادم و سوالی داشتم تقریبا بیشتر وقتا جواب دادن !!


اره از منم همینطور بوده
منتهی میای میگی استاد چرا اینکارو میکنی معنیش این میشه ک اینکار رو نکن!!!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dayi javad

تو نظرات سایتشون ک میخوندم از استاد خیلیا از گرفتن مشاوره با ایشون پرسیده بودن !!و استاد جواب خیلیا گفته بود ک میتونن از مطالب سایت استفاده کنن و همه چیز واس مشاوره فراهم  ونیازی به گرفتن مشاوره خصوصی هم نیس !! این ینی قید پول رو بزنی ؟؟؟؟
من به جای استاد بودم میگفتم  200 بریز ب حساب بعد جواب میدم ! ! :Yahoo (15): 

شوخی کردما !! منم دوس دارم اگ ب جایی رسیدم بتونم به همه کمک کنم

----------


## mohamadj07

> تو نظرات سایتشون ک میخوندم از استاد خیلیا از گرفتن مشاوره با ایشون پرسیده بودن !!و استاد جواب خیلیا گفته بود ک میتونن از مطالب سایت استفاده کنن و همه چیز واس مشاوره فراهم  ونیازی به گرفتن مشاوره خصوصی هم نیس !! این ینی قید پول رو بزنی ؟؟؟؟
> من به جای استاد بودم میگفتم  200 بریز ب حساب بعد جواب میدم ! !
> 
> شوخی کردما !! منم دوس دارم اگ ب جایی رسیدم بتونم به همه کمک کنم


اره منم یه روز خواستم وقت مشاوره بگیرم گفتن برو تو سایت اون فایل رو گوش کن
البته بیشتر به این دلیل میگن که چون وقت ندارن مشاوره بدن و وقت برای دانش آموزای خودشون ک مشاوره کامل گرفتن نمیمونه واسه همین میان اینکار رو میکنن...
اینجوری نارضایتی هم پیش نمیاد ک اونایی ک پول دادن ناراضی و شاکی بشن

----------


## afshar

برادر عزیز من ، دانش آموز کنکوری از خودش چه منبع درآمدی داره ؟
چجوری انقدر به پدر و مادرهایی که همگی مون می دونیم تو این گرونی ها کم میارن و علی کلاه ، تقی سر یک ماه خودشون می چرخونن ،، من یا امثال من هم باید فشار بیاریم ؟
در قانون اساسی مملکت ما مگه تحصیلات تا قبل از دانشگاه رایگان نباید باشه ... پس مشاوره هم که در کنار پروسه تحصیل اگر نقش خودش ادا کنه ، یکی از مهمترین پارامترها هست ... باید ی جورایی در دسترس باشه ؛ اگر من این همه از جلسات رایگان میذارم اینترنت و به صدها سوال وقت میذارم و روزانه جواب میدم که حداقل این آرشیو ها نمونه هایی از آنهاست فقط بخاطر اینه که دو نفر یاد بگیرن که در اوج هم برگردن و ببینن میشه برگشت و دستی رو گرفت .. وگرنه خوب می دونم که کیفیت کار انقدری بالا هست که همین ها الان می تونه مادام العمر برای من سود باشه و سی دی کنم و بفروشم به دیگران ....
اما خب من خودم بچرخونم .. بگذرونم .... مایه دار بشم .... ولی نسل بعدی من چی ...؟؟ پسر من وقتی بزرگ میشه میشه ارباب رجوع شما ... اونوقع هست که سیاست برخورد شما اگر از قبل کسی بهت وفا نکرده باشه میشه بابات پول ، ننت پول ..... و هیچی جز منافع خودت نمی شناسی . 
 این خیلی بده و کم کم قلب ها انسان ها از هم فاصله می گیرن ... پس بهتره بجای اینکه تک خوری کنیم ... هر کدوم ی قدری هم به فکر بغل دستی باشیم و بخصوص در این مقطع زمانی حساس ، کنکوری ها تنها نذاریم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dayi javad

> برادر عزیز من ، دانش آموز کنکوری از خودش چه منبع درآمدی داره ؟
> چجوری انقدر به پدر و مادرهایی که همگی مون می دونیم تو این گرونی ها کم میارن و علی کلاه ، تقی سر یک ماه خودشون می چرخونن ،، من یا امثال من هم باید فشار بیاریم ؟
> در قانون اساسی مملکت ما مگه تحصیلات تا قبل از دانشگاه رایگان نباید باشه ... پس مشاوره هم که در کنار پروسه تحصیل اگر نقش خودش ادا کنه ، یکی از مهمترین پارامترها هست ... باید ی جورایی در دسترس باشه ؛ اگر من این همه از جلسات رایگان میذارم اینترنت و به صدها سوال وقت میذارم و روزانه جواب میدم که حداقل این آرشیو ها نمونه هایی از آنهاست فقط بخاطر اینه که دو نفر یاد بگیرن که در اوج هم برگردن و ببینن میشه برگشت و دستی رو گرفت .. وگرنه خوب می دونم که کیفیت کار انقدری بالا هست که همین ها الان می تونه مادام العمر برای من سود باشه و سی دی کنم و بفروشم به دیگران ....
> اما خب من خودم بچرخونم .. بگذرونم .... مایه دار بشم .... ولی نسل بعدی من چی ...؟؟ پسر من وقتی بزرگ میشه میشه ارباب رجوع شما ... اونوقع هست که سیاست برخورد شما اگر از قبل کسی بهت وفا نکرده باشه میشه بابات پول ، ننت پول ..... و هیچی جز منافع خودت نمی شناسی . 
>  این خیلی بده و کم کم قلب ها انسان ها از هم فاصله می گیرن ... پس بهتره بجای اینکه تک خوری کنیم ... هر کدوم ی قدری هم به فکر بغل دستی باشیم و بخصوص در این مقطع زمانی حساس ، کنکوری ها تنها نذاریم


کاش فکر ما هم مث شما بود !! 

ی روز رفتم دکتر بعد اون دکتر بهم گفت اگ میخوای موفق شی ی قدم واس بقیه بردار و برای رضای خدا تلاش کن تا خدا صد قدم برات برداره !!! 

حالا شما هم ایشالا خدا بهترین ها رو واستون فراهم کنه استاد  !!

----------


## afshar

حلول ماه اسفند، ماه عیدی کارمندی، خانه تکانی ، رخت و لباس نو ، ماهی قرمز و ... مبارکطبق  قوانین فیزیکی ، میگن اگر به جسمی عایق بار الکتریکی بدیم ، اتفاقی که  میفته این میشه که اون بارها در همان نقطه اثری که روی جسم به آنها داده  شده سر جای خود باقی می مانند . بطور علمی تر در اجسام عایق چیزی بنام  الکترون آزاد وجود ندارد ؛ اما اگر همین کار با جسمی رسانا انجام بدیم به  محض انتقال بار روی یک المان نقطه ای از سطح جسم ، به سرعت تمام جسم باردار  شده و توسط الکترون ها آزاد این بار به سراسر جسم انتشار پیدا می کند .
حالا این بحث چه ربطی به کنکور و منه افشار با شما داره !!
مشکلی  که این روزها دغدغه خیلی ها از داوطلبان کنکور و دانشجویان و ... شده اینه  که چرا اساسا" وقتی در یک روز بنظر نرمال تا نیمه ، درست و حسابی و با  انگیزه پای کتاب و درس ها هستیم بعد از یک رفت و برگشت ساده ، دیگه اون  حلاوت و شور قبلی رو درس ها نداریم ؟
چرا نمی توانیم به مدت طولانی با ثبات و همیشه در حال خوب باشیم و دائما از نظر انگیزشی در حال نوسان هستیم ؟
چرا خیلی سخته که تغییراتی که الحق می دونیم نیاز هست و خیلی وقته دنبالش می گردیم در روند مطالعاتی مان ایجاد کنیم ؟
چرا بازم پشت سر هم محکوم به تکرار گذشته هستیم و این در و اون در زدن و کلی صرف وقت و هزینه هنوزم درست نشدیم که نشدیم ؟
اون  کدوم هدف و هدف گذاری هست که می تونه به من و تو هر روز نشاط و فزونی  تزریق کنه تا قدر خودمون بدونیم و خودمون باشیم و دنبال راحت طلبی و لذت ها  لحظه ای نریم ؟


*پیشنهاد ویژه برای حل مشکلات بالا به کنکوری ها** کارگاه ها 3 گانه زیر :*


*قسمت اول* *و


* *قسمت دوم* *و


* *قسمت سوم*


*
پیشنهاد ویژه دوم برای کنکوری هایی که زیاد نخوانده اند ، از برنامه جا مانده اند و واقعا دنبال راهنمایی جامع و مفصل برای ادامه روند خودشون هستند*
*
**الگو دقیق برنامه ریزی کنکور رایگان از سطح پایین،حتی قابل استفاده از اسفند**3 ماه مطالعه و 3 هفته جمع بندی برای صفر کیلومترها و کنکوری متوسط**دانلود همایش ها سه گانه برنامه ریزی رایگان برای کنکوری ها قوی هم پیشنهاد می کنم و بچه هایی که سطح بالاتری دارند حتما باکس بیشتری در این 15 هفته انتخاب کنن*
*
**قسمت اول (باکس بندی دروس مختلف و ارزش گذاری فصلی و مبحثی)*


*قسمت دوم(ادامه مباحث جلسه اول)*


*قسمت سوم(چگونگی تطبیق برنامه بالا با آزمون،مدرسه و شرایط شخصی)*




_
__گوش  شیطان کر این روزها سر و کله متخصصانی که به تنهایی کشف کردند منابع فلان و  بهمان مهمترین عامل موفقیت در کنکور هست در صدا و سیما کمتر از قبل شده ؛  اما این دوران ناپایدار هست ، مثل آرامش قبل از طوفان . مسلما وسوسه عید  نوروز و دوران جمع بندی هم کم انگیزه ای برای بلندگوهای تبلیغاتی مشاور  نماها نیست!! _ _مراقب  فریب های شکارچیان کنکور همه رقمه باشین؛ رتبه شدن تلاش خودت میخواد و  فرمول و وسیله انحصاری نداره و نمیخواد . بعضی ها جو گیر میشن و حرف هایی  میزنن ، آیه قرآن میارن و درباغ سبز نشان میدن ؛ از تخریب دیگران و نقض روش  مطالعه قبلی خودت گرفته تا اینکه اگرهم خوب باشی ولی بدون اونها ته دلت  خالی می کنن و یا اگر ضعیف باشی با وجود هیچ شناختی الکی وعده میدن و دلخوش  ات می کنن به رتبه شدن ،،_ _ولی تو قرص و محکم باش ._
مراقب اساتید دریاجیبی که مثل همراه اول و ایرانسل طرح طلایی و تخفیفی میذارن و دوست دارن این موقع سال به بهانه هر هفته و فصل و ماه با  تبلیغ در شهرستان ها برنامه و همایش مبحثی و جمع بندی غیرمنطقی برگزار کنن  و یا با اعتبار خودشون کلاس آخرسال دوست و همکاران دیگه روهم پر رونق کنن ،  شدیدا باشید .

----------


## afshar

یکی  از مهمترین موانع عدم رسیدن به موفقیت کنکوری ها خیال پردازی و آرمان  گرایی صرف و در عین حال اهمال کاری و تنبلی هست هست . در این کارگاه تخصصی  به موانع موفقیت در کنکور می پردازیم
 
*عنوان: چرا قانون جذب برای موفقیت کنکور عمل نمی کند ؟ !! _ سخنران سمینار دکتر علیرضا افشار**

 چرا تا امروز از وضعیت مطالعاتی ماه های اخیرت در کنکور رضایت کافی نداری ؟
تا حالا به این فکر کردی که چرا گاهی و شاید هم اغلب به خواسته هایی که داریم نمی رسیم ؟
چرا با وجود اینکه بهترین ها در سر پروش دادیم نمی تونیم اون رو بدست بیاریم ؟
مگه هدف اول شما رتبه های تاپ نبوده ،، پس چرا تا حالا در آزمون ها تراز جالبی نداشتی ؟
چرا قانون جذب که این همه هیاهو و غوغا به راه انداخت خیلی وقت ها جواب نمیده ؟


کارگاه تخصصی بررسی عوامل و دلایل ناکامی قانون جذب برای کشورهای جهان سوم (secret)
**
*

*
**دانلود از لینک اصلی


دانلود از لینک کمکی


به دلیل تنگی وقت بنده لطفا از ارسال SMS سوال مشاوره ای خودداری کنید و سوالات در بانک پرسش ها متداول پیدا کنید"ممنون"

کلیک کن*

----------


## Dj.ALI

سلام  دکتر افشار شما که این قدر فعالی و جواب همه رو میدی من الان کلی وقته به شما پ.خ دادم ولی هنوز جوابی از شما دریافت نکردم...لطفا مرا هم دریاب

----------


## afshar

دوست عزیز در سایتم سوال بپرسین جواب میدم . قسمت نظرات زیر هر پست . آخر هفته ها پاسخ میدم 

بحث مشاوره از من یا هرکس دیگه ای هم تا وقتی طرف خودش نخونه معنا نداره باید خودت کاری باشی و اهل کار . الحق هم بجای مشاوره گرفتن از من بهتره از تجربه ها کاری من استفاده کنید . چون دارم از ایران میرم گفتم سال 94 یک یادگاری خوب برای بچه ها داشته باشم . البته دوره ها و کلاس ها مشاوره ای کنکور از سال 90 به افتخار بچه های محروم ولی سخت کوش در اینترنت به کمک مدیر فعال همین سایت آقای رهبر گذاشتم تا همه استفاده کنن و نه مشاوره تبلیغی بگیری و نه حرف های تقلیدی و کم اثر بشنوند. اما چند تا از پارامترها انتخاب مشاور کنکور خوب به شما میگم تا در فضای سیاه نت راه از بیراهه تشخیص بدی . 
پس خوب گوش بدین

*_*_مشاور خوب اونه که کارهاش نه تقلیدی و کم اثر باشه ، و نه تبلیغی  که نقش بازاریابی محصولات خودشون یا موسسه ای داشته باشه . همچنین باید  بتونه با دارایی , امکانات شما کارت راه بندازه و نه اینکه اول بسم الله مجبور به خرید  فلان لوح فشرده و رفتن به فلان کلاس و همایش خاص کنه_
_
_ کم نیستن افراد افراد کم تجربه ای که با جسارت ادعاهایی می کنند و با سر و  صدای و تبلیغات زیاد ، سعی می کنند با چند جمله از بزرگان مقاله یا سخنرانی  انگیزشی بسازن و یا یکسری راهکار مثل دستور آشپزی بخط کنن و بگن راهکار ._
_
_مراقب باش مشاور نسخه کلی و بدون شناخت برنامه ریزی (_یکی برای همه_)  بجای برنامه ریزی اصولی بهت ندن . برنامه هایی که متاسفانه در اینترنت  بفروش میرسند اینجور که آماری گرفتیم یا پشتیبانی ندارند و یا در حد  فرمالیته چندبار زنگ زدن هست مثل پشتیبان آزمون.__پس  یعنی شما تنها یک برنامه داری که نه نظارت جدی داره و نه ویژگی ها  و نکات  شخصی نظیر ضعف، قوت های ماه های قبلی به روی فصول و نه سرعت پیشروی ها  اصولی و شخصی چیده شدن !!! و این خودش بازم مشکل ساز میشه برات_
_
__*تبلیغ باید در عمل باشه،نه خودستایی پس* _نمونه  کارشون مقایسه کن و بعد تشخیص بده و تصمیم بگیر چه کسی اینکاره هست و کی زحمت می کشه و حرفش  به دل میشینه و صداقت داره و میشه بهش اعتماد کرد_ 
_نبال معجزه نباش ؛_ _خودت  تنها می توانی موفق بشی و تضمین و ترکوندنی که به وسیله رفتن سراغ فرد x  یا y  باشه، برای کسی که کاری نکرده و باری نبرده معنا نداره ._
*روزهاتون خوش
*
*راستی اگر میخواین از عید نهایت استفاده ببرین ، چند هفته اسفند ماه عالی بخوانید تا پر قدرت و رو فرم دوران طلایی آغاز کنید
*

----------


## afshar

*پاسخ بسیاری از پرسش های خود را بیابید*
*دانلود رایگان جلسات مشاوره کنکور ضبط شده دکتر علیرضا افشار با موضوعات بروز*


*
*
*اردوهای نوروزی ! رفتن یا نرفتن ؟ ؟ کلیک کن*

*جلسه خصوصی جهاد دانشگاهی تهران با محوریت افزایش انگیزه و روحیه*

*موانع پیش رو تفکر مثبت اندیشی و قانون جذب_ دانشگاه شهیدبهشتی*
*
*
*برنامه ریزی رایگان و تفضیلی برای شروع از صفر ویژه کنکوری ها 
*

----------


## afshar

> یکی  از مهمترین موانع عدم رسیدن به موفقیت کنکوری ها خیال پردازی و آرمان  گرایی صرف و در عین حال اهمال کاری و تنبلی هست هست . در این کارگاه تخصصی  به موانع موفقیت در کنکور می پردازیم
>  
> *عنوان: چرا قانون جذب برای موفقیت کنکور عمل نمی کند ؟ !! _ سخنران سمینار دکتر علیرضا افشار**
> 
>  چرا تا امروز از وضعیت مطالعاتی ماه های اخیرت در کنکور رضایت کافی نداری ؟
> تا حالا به این فکر کردی که چرا گاهی و شاید هم اغلب به خواسته هایی که داریم نمی رسیم ؟
> چرا با وجود اینکه بهترین ها در سر پروش دادیم نمی تونیم اون رو بدست بیاریم ؟
> مگه هدف اول شما رتبه های تاپ نبوده ،، پس چرا تا حالا در آزمون ها تراز جالبی نداشتی ؟
> چرا قانون جذب که این همه هیاهو و غوغا به راه انداخت خیلی وقت ها جواب نمیده ؟
> ...


این برنامه خیلی خیلی مهم هست ها .... مشکل خیلی از کشورها جهان سوم همین هست 
 حتما گوش بدین لطفا

----------


## afshar

خوشحالم که استقبال از برنامه غیر کنکوری کارگاه تخصصی *قانون جذب* زیاد بود اما برم سراغ قرار مون و یک کارگاه مشاوره ای برای شما عزیز جان های کنکوری  چون در طول تعطیلات عید ، سر من شلوغ هست و شما هم درس می خوانید ، در  سایت چیزی نمی ذارم ولی قبلش هر چیزی لازم باشه مطرح می کنم تا مشکلی پیش  نیاد انشالله.
این  هم آخرین کارگاه تا قبل از همایش ها و برنامه های جمع بندی عید نوروز هست  که براتون از نمونه دولتی فرهنگ قرار میدم تا روزهای آخر سال هم درکنار هم  باشیم .
راستی اگر چه در مورد *شرکت در اردوهای نوروزی* صحبت مفصلی *اینجا* داشتم ولی چون سوالات تکراری زیاد بود دوباره عرض می کنم که اکثر اردوهای نوروزی تبلیغی بازار بنا به سابقه مجریان طرح _فقط_ _در حد یک فضای مطالعاتی برای شما شرایط فراهم می کنند ._  و بیشتر محتوایی که در موردش صحبت می کنن برای کنکوری ها تدارک دیدن ،جنبه  نمایشی داره ؛ اگر در منزل شرایط مطالعه مناسب هست ، در خانه بمانید .و بعد از عید از همایش های جمع بندی دروس مختلف برای تثبیت اطلاعات خود استفاده کنید_._
اگرچه  می دانیم تبلیغات منابع نوروز و جذب اردو نوروزی خیلی بالاست و پورسانت  خوبی برای عوامل جذب از جمله پشتیبان آزمون ها در نظر گرفته شده است، اما  خیلی تحت تاثیر قرار نگیرین .
_نهایت  استفاده از این هفته های آخر اسفند  ببرید ؛ باور کنید که اگر عید دوران طلایی کنکور باشه ، به قبل عید باید  گفت  دوران پلاتینیوم ؛ دو هفته عید هیچ فرقی با دو هفته های دیگه نداره ، اگر  قبلش برای خودت اون رو حساس نکنی ، درست مثل دیروز و امروز و فردا میگذره ؛  اما میشه از قبلش خودت رو حسابی آماده مطالعه کنی و بدونی قبل از عید از  خود عید هم مهمتره و ارزشش بیشتره و هر کسی خوب بخونه و ساعت مطالعه و  انگیزه اش ببره بالاتر ، خیلی بیشتر و بهتر وارد تعطیلات نوروز میشه و از  عید کنکوری خودش می تونه عالی استفاده کنه ._
چند تا خواهش به بچه های عزیز
اول   اینکه تراز بالایی ها ، بچه های قوی تر لطفا شل نگیرن و پر قدرت تر از قبل  کار کنن ، چون بقیه هم دیگه مثل سابق کند جلو نمیان و الان ی جورایی دیگه  همه قلق کار دست شون هست و آنهایی اهل خواندن هستند پر شتاب میان جلو ...  خدایی نکرده نشه اون ماجرایی که بعضی ها میگن اگر اسفند کنکور میدادیم خیلی  بهتر می شدیم ولی الان ... !!!در  کنار این موضوع هم باید بگم با نتایج خوبی که داری دنبال منفی ها نگرد ، و  این موفقیت ها از روی شانس ندون ؛ فکر نکن کنکور چیزی عجیب و غریب تر از  معلومات  اطلاعاتت باشه .
خواهش  بعدی به دوستانی که بنا به هر دلایلی الان اوضاع شون خوب نیست ، شما هم  بجای فکر کردن به آخر راه و نتیجه و همچنین آزار دیدن از پیامدها و عواقب  آن ، الان خودتون عالی بسازین . اگر بتونی اینو برای خودت تبدیل به باور کنی که  موفقیت در مسیر هست و نتیجه هرچی باشه فقط 10% سود یا زیان هست ، برات  آرامش بخش تر میشه که این پروسه رو کولاک بری جلو و فقط دنبال ساختن بهترین ها باشی ازش .  چیزی  که ازت میخوام اینه که بدونی الان که در موضع ضعف هستی هر فکری راجب هدف و  هر تردیدی راجب موفق شدن یا نشدن ، تو رو به سمت گزینه نشدن میبره ... مگر  اینکه اعتماد به نفس ات در مقابلش ببری بالاتر و فقط کار خودت خوب انجام  بدی و اندکی منتظر باشی تا حس و حال خوب برگرده .

*این کارگاه پیش زمینه هایی برای استفاده هر چه بهتر از دوران عید نوروز است*

*دانلود کارگاه آمادگی عید نوروز از لینک پیکوفایل*

*دانلود کارگاه آمادگی عید نوروز از لینک مدیا فایر*

*
کارگاه های برنامه ریزی رایگان در دوران طلایی نوروز با توجه به 3 سطح مختلف داوطلبان کنکور ، هفته آتی بروی سایت قرار می گیرد .*

----------


## -Morteza-

سلام دکتر افشار
برای سال سومی ها مشاوره ای نمیزارید که ببینیم عید چجوری برنامه بریزیم و چیکار کنیم؟ :Yahoo (83):

----------


## afshar

متاسفانه برنامه ای در این مورد ندارم . اگر سوالی براتون پیش آمد در سایت خودم بپرسین تا بهتون جواب بدم
اما خب کار اصلی سومی ها در عید اینه که شبیه یک کنکوری در منزل دست به کار بشن و بجای حل تست و دوره گذشته برسن به کار واکاوی و ارزیابی سوالات 5 یا حتی 6 سال گذشته امتحانات نهایی سنوات گذشته و نقاط ضعف خودشون پوشش بدن

----------


## afshar

*پکیج نوروزی کنکور*

لینک های دانلود : *اصلی* ؛ *کمکی*



پکیج  شامل همایش 70 دقیقه ای برنامه ریزی در نوروز و 4 فایل صوتی از سوال و  جواب و مباحث انگیزشی همان همایش هست که در سایت قرار نگرفته است . 

به علت سر و صدای جمع بچه ها ی قدری کیفیت صدای من پایین هست که امیدوارم ببخشین 

مرکز مشاور کنکور دکتر افشار

----------

